# 1988 Rare Trim Package?



## BrandonSmits (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Long time viewer first post.

Dad bought a Z31 and after popping the vin into a few places online I'm seeing that it includes a rare trim package. Anyone know much about this?
First post so can't link to photos :/
Trying to assess the value. 97k miles, 2nd owner. Rust free

Thanks!


----------



## Deadly Z Driver (Aug 18, 2019)

In 1988 Nissan imported 1002 white Shiro Special editions into the US if the trim shows SS it is a Shiro. Hard to say for sure Ron value but a few have sold on Ebay and BaT for around the 12,000 mark.


----------

